# Neck hair protector



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

http://www.poodleit.com/products/collars/
we have 2 ..very nice


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Ooh!!! That's exactly what I was looking for!  And it's Canadian! Whoot! 

Thank you, Tintlet! :dance:


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

I ordered the Leopard Princess!  It was the prettiest print! Dana's gonna look goooooood!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Does anyone know a vendor in USA ? 

I really like the leopard I wanted to get one for my puppy but I am not going to pay $20 for shipping ..... :doh:

Does anyone have Olivia Olsen at SeaCrest Standard Poodles email ? This is where my friend bought Enzo's collar but her website is down.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

Roxy,

They look very easy to make, if someone can send the dimentions (with of the finished leopard fabric) I can try to make one. If it turns out you can send me a collar and I can make it. I also need to know if the lopard fabric is silky and how thick the pink grossgrain ribbon is????


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

The printed fabric is satin. There are also ones made of pure silk but they're more expensive. I don't know the exact width... but it looks pretty wide.










Kudos to you, Oodlejpoodle's mom, if you can make one.  I'm not too talented with the sewing machine! :wacko: LOL!


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

Are they stiff??? Like maybe have some flat quilt batting in them? Thanks for the photo, I am going to try it this week!


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Stiff enough that the collar holds it's shape, but not so stiff as to restrict the dog's movements.
There's definately something in between the layers of satin. Like felt maybe.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

Salukie said:


> Stiff enough that the collar holds it's shape, but not so stiff as to restrict the dog's movements.
> There's definately something in between the layers of satin. Like felt maybe.


Thanks for your help, I am going to go to the fabric store after work. I looked online and they did not have much of a selection in satin prints, so my test one may be solid......I'll post a picture.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

*I did it*

It's not perfect but a start.....thanks for all your help!


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Linda Blackie of Whisperwind makes and sells them--that is where I got Dexter's. You let her know what color you want. Hers have a soft collar sewn into them rather than a chain collar. 

Whisperwind Standard Poodles


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Roxy , I have the e-mail , I will send you a PM


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Oodlejpoodle's mom said:


> It's not perfect but a start.....thanks for all your help!


That looks fantastic!! You're so talented


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

You are much more creative than I! I've been using a snood ($7 LOL) underneath.


----------



## bura4 (Jul 25, 2010)

I used to have one of these collars but it caused severe metting so had to stop using it. For us a halter is working just well.


----------

